# Best way to Croatia in m/home



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all
need to pick your brains for the best way to get to croatia (zadra) in my m/home as quick as poss .
cheers in advance


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

You can get an optimum route from www.viamichelin.co.uk


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

or fly


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

millipede

Do a "search" on" Croatia" & you'll find loads of quite recent info on best routes etc,.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We went from Dunkirk, along the (free) motorway that runs along the Belgian / French /Luxembourg borders to Strasbourg and then to Augsberg, Salzburg and the E55 across Austria, into Slovenia via the Karawanken tunnels. We then spent time in Slovenia but you could go straight across and into Croatia.

We went quite slowly but the roads are fast enough that you would make good time if in a hurry. Apart from the Austrian vignette - bought at a service station just before we went into Austria from Germany,we paid no tolls.

G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The most direct route would be similar to Grizzly's IF YOU ARE UNDER 3.5t; if over, you will need a go-box in Austria at great expense. We went down to Basel and through Switzerland and then across norther Italy, round Venice and then into Sovenia at Trieste, and on to the Istrian penisula of Croatia. Check my blog (over 4 years ago now  )


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

Just to continue Grizzly's route. From the Karavanke Tunnel go along the motorway to Ljubljana, then Zagreb (Croatia) and then Split and take the Zadar exit. It's motorway all the way. In Slovenia you'll have to buy the vignette, I can't remember the toll for Croatia but I would definitely recommend the motorway as the road along the coast is not very good.
If you come from Italy (go-Box in Austria is expensive), go towards Rijeka (in Croatia) and then further towards Split. Again, it's motorway all the way.
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi, I like your suggested route Grizzly we will probaly return home in June that way but can you or anyone else give me some advice about travelling to Croatia in early March next year.

We would like to see some of Austria, I will need to check prices for vignette etc for a 4 ton MH.

Last year we went to Bavaria in March and had lots of snow. We're not keen on driving in snow if possible.

The previous year we went to Slovenia via France and Italy. We went from Annecy to Italy through the Frejus tunnel and got stung for €43 so we will avoid tunnels unless they are inexpensive.

We will probably use the Hull to Rotterdam ferry but don't know if we should go through Germany or down through France then across northern Italy.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We want to go to Croatia next year so looking at these relies with great interest.
Incidentally, we're looking to change our insurance from Comfort and NFU were looking good until we discovered they don't cover you in Croatia.


----------



## vanny (Feb 23, 2009)

Hi,

Can't add much to the above. We went into Croatia from Italy this summer, came home via Italy into France, motorway all the way. Vignette required to cross Slovinia , about 15 Euro. Croatia very nice stick to main roads as long as poss, back routes quite poor.

On insurance , can't remember who we're with, but we weren't covered. Phoned them from Italy and they e.mailed/faxed us a green card. So check with companies as they may be able to extend cover to include Croatia.

Enjoy


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

When we were in Slovenia a couple of years ago we stayed for about a month using normal (some not so normal  ) roads and motorways. I only found out afterwards that we should have bought a vignette. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dober dan , zivijo & hvala officer I did not understand


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*best way to Croatia - Slovenia, vignette*

That's interesting. We were in Croatia in 2007 and came back by way of Slovenia, entering by a "normal" i.e. non-Motorway road, a very pretty way in by the way.

We were never asked to buy a vignette, though we later went on the Motorway to Ljubljana, and left via the Motorway - heading towards Trieste etc.

We have read of vignettes for Slovenia on this Forum, and assumed they were an innovation since 2007, but maybe not . . .

Helen


----------



## cilkad (Jan 4, 2007)

I am afraid you're not asked to buy a vignette but fined if you are caught. There are quite a lot of DARS cars at border crossings and elsewhere, checking vignettes. I wouldn't be without one, I don't know about fines but they are high. 
Regards,
Cilka


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Just did 5 weeks to Croatia this August. Will get back to you later with details of tolls routes etc as we drove to Split. Off to work now sorry.
Chris


----------

